# CB21 progression thread



## CB21 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone.

I was mainly cubing between 2012 and 2015 and now i'm back with the objective to be better than before.

I was first for the overall ranking of my contry and had several NR for a few years (6x6, 7x7, Pyra, Skewb, 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD) but there was less competition at that time.
I'm surprised to be still quite good or even better than before at some events but it's certainly due to the better hardware we have now.
I'm from the time were Dayan was the best of the best for 3x3 and shenshou was a revolution in big cubes after the unstable Vcubes we had to use before. 

The problem now is all the algs I forgot (square-1, megaminx LL, half of the OLL and some PLL ...).
I'm the kind of person who does many many solves and hope to get better but when you reach a certain level that doesn't work very well anymore.

The goal here is to track my progression in all the events, try to keep motivation and get some good advices to be better.

Short term objectives are :
- Learn full PLL again (those G perm are hard ...)
- Learn some more algs for the square-1 because now I need a lot of luck to get a decent time  
- Do some solid average to have a good idea of where I am now to start working on more specific things after

I will uptade this post later with some statistics about my favorite event


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2021)

CB21 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was mainly cubing between 2012 and 2015 and now i'm back with the objective to be better than before.
> 
> ...


Interesting, wish you luck! Doing many solves is generally how you progress, but analysing what you need to work on, drilling individual steps, and possibly learning new algs and such are also important.
I have no clue about the square 1 (I just use the beginner’s method), but what method do you use for 3x3?


----------



## CB21 (Oct 5, 2021)

I only know cfop.
But I need to learn again full pll and oll.


----------



## CB21 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi !
So the first event I will talk about is the 4x4.
It's the one I like the most.
In 2017 I was nearly sub 50.
Everytime I did a big average (100+ soves) I always ended up at 50.2 - 50.4 so that was quite annoying.
My official PB's are 48.84 average and 44.75 single.
And I use Yau method and I'm not color neutral.

Now I restarted cubing one month ago with no practice at all for 4 years and I can already say that I'm now sub 50.
I use a new YJ MGC 4x4 with factory setting and no added lube.
It has a dry feeling that I like a lot wich explain why I'm affraid of adding lube in it.

I've timed 300 solves already and the mean is at 50.18 but still going down as you can seen on the graphic below.
First 100 solves were pretty bad (52.68 average) cause I needed time to get back to cubing but the last 100 solves are at 48.46 average witch is something I've never achieve before.

My Pb's are now :
Mean 100 : 48.46 (ongoing)
Average 12 : 46.04
Average 5 : 43.81
Top 3 single : 38.34, 39.05, 40.18
I already got a sub 40 back in 2017 but it was only one in more than 2000 solves and it was lucky.

I think I can easily win the 3 seconds that separate me from the sub 45 barrier especially by learning full OLL-PLL, taking a better advantage of the inspection time and have better look ahead.

So the main goal for the next few month is to be sub 45.


----------

